# Breaking News: Uber Driver stabbed and robbed in LA !



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Just came in the KTLA5 news :

Uber driver was Just robbed and stabbed several times I. Los Angeles.

On their short TV news you could see a town car so I assume it was a Uber Black driver.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Well screw any laws, better be judged by 12 than carried by 6. Once I start driving for Uber I will always have a pax with me (my Glock). Maybe this wouldn't happen if law abiding citizens would be allowed to carry guns in L.A. county.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

An example of why many Lux and Exec drivers are picky about which pings they accept.

My car is worth more to me than any acceptance or canx rating with Uber.

And my life is worth more than my car.

Hopefully the driver is OK.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

they should easily know who it was that did it though right?


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

There was a surge in the bad parts of town last night, I didn't want deal with potential craziness.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> they should easily know who it was that did it though right?


Assuming they didn't use a fake account and a prepaid credit card...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

This is exactly why I won't pick up bullshit names.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just saw that on the news...

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...times-by-Passenger-in-South-LA-283814901.html


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> they should easily know who it was that did it though right?


What if the phone was found or stolen? Anyone could log onto the app just to ambush the driver like they did last night.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

That is why I wouldn't drive a cab. It is much more anonymous and dangerous.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Cleaning fee?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

If that doesn't qualify for a cleaning fee i'm outta here! You have to draw the line somewhere. I'll be paying close attention to see what happens...


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> they should easily know who it was that did it though right?


Nope.

As already mentioned very easy to hide your identity.

Uber app allows Pay as You Go Top Up Debit Cards.

Which has led to lots of fraud in London.

Especially after "the yoof innit" ran out of ways to defraud Uber of free credits.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Here comes the chip fares , two - three 20% cut and then all kind of lowlife can get them selfs fun ride on freshly clean relatively new car and better part of it that it will be delivered to them by man who's life cost less than broken penny thanks uber care, I glad I quit


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber needs to institute a "safe driver" fee (paid by pax). Money that will compensate the driver while he's off recovering from his stab wounds!


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

Uber has your back. Unless there are holes in their policy.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Well maybe YESTERDAY was not the best day to be picking up from south LA at 4am, I hope the driver is okay.. I never had the fear of being attacked while ubering, maybe very slim but this definitely has got me thinking.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

This is saddening that anyone gets attacked in their vehicle, let alone a driver. We see posts here from time to time about safety partitions or protection devices (sprays, guns, etc...). I would like to know the thoughts of this driver, and to understand what lead them to believe that they were in a safe position to get the passenger.

I know that we as drivers are always at a higher risk of being taking advantage of or even being assaulted for no other reason then being in the wrong place at the wrong time. It's stressful enough during bad weather or at night having to watch out for other drivers, but now when we aren't even moving - we need to worry about the pax that may want to "rob" or assault us for for no real reason.

This is why I always give props to Taxi drivers - they have glowing lights that say "Hey - I may have cash on board, come rob me". Most of the time, rideshare drivers don't have the signs in their windows or can drive around almost anonymously.

Hears hoping that we don't have to purchase bullet proof or shank proof vests....


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

They need to post this all over like they had yhe orlando uber driver that grabbed the lady boobs. Too bad this has not blown up all over the media, but they do not care about this do they? hmmm


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

tallnfla said:


> They need to post this all over like they had yhe orlando uber driver that grabbed the lady boobs. Too bad this has not blown up all over the media, but they do not care about this do they? hmmm


Men are expendable in this society. Always have been. A woman's private parts on the other hand...


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

tallnfla said:


> They need to post this all over like they had yhe orlando uber driver that grabbed the lady boobs. Too bad this has not blown up all over the media, but they do not care about this do they? hmmm


That's because breasts are a very special thing.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I really hope this driver is going to be ok. This story didnt make the news here, but im interested in it. Can anyone post a link,( other than the one above- I cant access that one).


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

And I hope they catch this scumbag and give him a life sentence.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Does this work?

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...times-by-Passenger-in-South-LA-283814901.html


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

They have since added to the story. The diver stopped to ask directions...apparently he thought he would get some solid advice from someone off the street at 4:00 am


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok, so its just a random thing. Yes thanks that link worked


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i guess this is no different than the risk of a being a regular cab driver though right?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

tallnfla said:


> They need to post this all over like they had yhe orlando uber driver that grabbed the lady boobs. Too bad this has not blown up all over the media, but they do not care about this do they? hmmm


Thank you for bringing this point up : The media seems not to care about us ! 
If we do something wrong then they will raise their attention but not if something happens to us.

I was awake and watching some news when they brought up a very short sequence about the incident and I stayed with that channel hoping they bring some more details or at least repeat the few seconds clip again, but nope !

All I could see that the driver was bleeding but seemed ok so far and that it was definitely an Uber black car driver.

*"Uberdude"* found this link (..with your permission, I'm copying the same link you already provided)

*http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...times-by-Passenger-in-South-LA-283814901.html*

and *they corrected their information* and now they wrote that the driver was NOT attacked by a passenger, but it happened while he pulled over and asked for directions !

I'm speechless ! If I am in South LA waiting at a red light and I see some people (male or female) approaching I will give a shit about the red lights and take off.

Those stupid protesters (Ferguson) are so wrong anyways : That guy attacked a Police Officer after a robbery and he got what he deserved.
You don't **** with the law ! Then people use that as an excuse for plunder and arseny !
I bet most of the people don't even know what all that's about. Their citizenships should be revoked and given to some hard working Mexican Families instead. I really can't believe how uneducated and stupid some people are.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Thank you for bringing this point up : The media seems not to care about us !
> If we do something wrong then they will raise their attention but not if something happens to us.
> 
> I was awake and watching some news when they brought up a very short sequence about the incident and I stayed with that channel hoping they bring some more details or at least repeat the few seconds clip again, but nope !
> ...


The moral of the story? Don't drive in South L.A., especially not at 4:00 in the morning and DEFINITELY DO NOT STOP AND ASK FOR DIRECTIONS!!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Does this work?
> 
> http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...times-by-Passenger-in-South-LA-283814901.html


Thanks for that,


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Thanks for that,


unter ling, five stars for your tag line alone!!


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> The moral of the story? Don't drive in South L.A., especially not at 4:00 in the morning and DEFINITELY DO NOT STOP AND ASK FOR DIRECTIONS!!


I have a feeling it looked something like this:


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> unter ling, five stars for your tag line alone!!


Its a line from a song called the power and the passion by midnight oil, a great Aussie rock band. Check it out on you tube and let us know what you think about peter garretts dance moves


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Its a line from a song called the power and the passion by midnight oil, a great Aussie rock band. Check it out on you tube and let us know what you think about peter garretts dance moves


hahaha, then see if you understand this aussie slang...."..he's pulling the head off his peter garrett doll"


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

evboy said:


> I have a feeling it looked something like this:


That's F'ng PERFECT! He got shanked cuz he didn't have $5 for directions! That's what happens when you don't get tips!! Damn, i knew Uber was to blame.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

A professional driver with at least one GPS unit on board, and he has to ask a female on the street for directions at 4 am?
OK, if you buy that maybe the cops and his wife will too.  The true story aside, I hope he is okay.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Older Chauffechauffeur: 91304 said:


> A professional driver with at least one GPS unit on board, and he has to ask a female on the street for directions at 4 am?
> OK, if you buy that maybe the cops and his wife will too.  The true story aside, I hope he is okay.


Very astute older chauffeur


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

billybengal said:


> That's because breasts are a very special thing.


holy shit!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> They have since added to the story. The diver stopped to ask directions...apparently he thought he would get some solid advice from someone off the street at 4:00 am


Well at least it was a random thing.

And not the actions of a pax.

But it does show the neccessity of knowing your city before embarking on a career path involving driving around for a living.

Asking directions is not something a professional driver should ever have to do.

Especially with modern technology, Google Maps, Waze, TomTom and Cabbies Mate are just a few names of the top of my head.


----------



## good better best (Aug 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> A professional driver with at least one GPS unit on board, and he has to ask a female on the street for directions at 4 am?
> OK, if you buy that maybe the cops and his wife will too.  The true story aside, I hope he is okay.


You're not implying that a man talking to a woman at 4am might be wanting more than directions are you?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Move to the front of the class!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

philasuburb said:


> Cleaning fee?


Thats cold bro..but funny. .hope the dude is ok


----------



## Wulfsgard (Jan 1, 2015)

Yea I posted in the Phoenix city forum about this very same thing possibly happening to me the other night. I could just smell something was sketchy and got out of the situation. Fake accounts are easy to make and all they have to do is use one of the thousands of ride codes to cover themselves. Doesn't help when Uber guys are posting their tip earnings. You're waving bacon in front of a lion. They read these forums too. There will be more stories like this unfortunately. Protect yourselves out there.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Men are expendable in this society. Always have been. A woman's private parts on the other hand...


*ahem* I'm listening.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Another reason .70 a mile is not worth the risk. Hope the guy survives.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

billybengal said:


> Well screw any laws, better be judged by 12 than carried by 6. Once I start driving for Uber I will always have a pax with me (my Glock). Maybe this wouldn't happen if law abiding citizens would be allowed to carry guns in L.A. county.


We should all be allowed to open carry.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> We should all be allowed to open carry.


Law abiding citizens can get concealed carry permits in CA, but not for open carry. No "3:10 to Yuma" here.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Law abiding citizens can get concealed carry permits in CA, but not for open carry. No "3:10 for Yuma" here.


I have a CWP, let some hood rats or trailer trash try rob me lol


----------

